# Incoming - Caravelle Set-O-Matic Electronic



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello all,

Browsing ebay I saw this rolling up to auction end a few mins ago.

Claims to be electronic and running well with a fresh battery in. Listed as crown / stem loose (can't set time / date) so I'll need to look at that.

Plating looks pretty tatty so unless the photos are particularly cruel I'll probably need to factor in re-plating the case and putting a different strap on in the future too (could be interesting projects).

Even if it's not ultimately worth saving will hopefully be an intro to electric watches to let me see a movement for real.

Total cost was Â£9 (including postage from USA).

I know nothing at all about electrics so no idea if this will be a good little project or Â£9 (including postage from USA) wasted!

What do you guys think? :notworthy:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had one of these a while back with a nice blue dial in s/s case, good timekeeper with quickset day/date that changes on the first pull of the crown. It has a standard 9158 movement and was an offshoot of the Bulova watch company.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> I had one of these a while back with a nice blue dial in s/s case, good timekeeper with quickset day/date that changes on the first pull of the crown. It has a standard 9158 movement and was an offshoot of the Bulova watch company.


Cool - this kind of thing? (linked to a pic on SilverHawk's site - I suspect I'll be engaging him for some repairs if mine is worth saving...)


----------

